# Where to get your books?



## Confusticated (May 28, 2008)

I buy them new if it is something I've been specially wanting, but otherwise I usually get them at Thrift Stores, where used books are even less expensive than in used book stores. For instance, I know a Thrift Shop where you can get excellent to good condition Hard Back bestsellers for a buck, just mixed in with out-dated text books and who knows what all.

I have also got books from library sales, grocery stores and miscellaneous-type shops like Wicca places and gift shops.


----------



## YayGollum (May 28, 2008)

Normally? Book stores. The regular version, I guess. 

Used book stores are less common but certainly better. Much nicer smell. I have never thought of thrift stores as decent places to find bookses. I figure that you have merely been luckier than myself. Whenever I am in such places, I look all over the place, since you never know what kind of cool stuff you could find, but I don't remember locating much in the way of bookses. What, did you just recently happen upon something composed primarily of awesome in a thrift store? 

Towards library sales, I have gotten a few superly cool old books from a few. I'm one of the weird people who'll hang around outside, waiting for the place to open when I hear that such an event is to take place.  I've even gotten some cool books given to me from libraries, since I inevitably become acquainted with librarians. 

Miscellaneous places never have anything decent, unless, I guess, you're looking for something specific to that place. I'll idly circle, if I happen to notice books, but I hold little hope. 

Towards the internet, I'm still not a fan. I hear that you can find all kinds of harder to otherwise find stuff on the place. oh well. I'll be content with what I have until I happen upon the stuff I'm looking for in real life. Too old-fashioned? Hard-headed, more like? oh well. Can't trust the internet. *hides*


----------



## Confusticated (May 28, 2008)

I haven't found too many books I wanted in a Thrift Store, but I see a lot of popular authors there. I mean I've seen names like Harry Potter, Stephen King, Tom Clancy pretty regularly at this one called Grandpa's Place that sells antiques and furniture.


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 28, 2008)

I never feel eccentric enough to walk into those antique book stores


----------



## Eamon (May 28, 2008)

There is part of my city... we call it Book Market because there are more than 300 bookshops there. So I usually buy books there


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 28, 2008)

Eamon, do you mind sharing what city that would be?


----------



## Eamon (May 28, 2008)

It is Donetsk (Ukraine)


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 4, 2008)

Online generally now. When I worked at a Barnes and Noble (in the cafe, I had coffee shop experience, they were hiring, it was near my husband's base), I had an employee discount and was constantly buying stuff there, but now it is generally easier to buy on Amazon, especially since I have their credit card and use the point system to get money off every so often. . . But that's in San Diego.

When back home http://www.el.com/to/thedalles/ there are more familiar options. I provided that link so I could show that I'm not just making it up, my home town has my state's oldest bookstore. It's been operating continuously (though under different names from time to time) in the same location for over 130 years. It's a cute little building with a mix of new and used books. I was in there at least once a week up until I got married and moved. I've also stumbled on some interesting out of print books in 1920's style binding in antique stores from time to time . . . and if you're ever in Oregon, go to Powells. http://www.powells.com/info/places/burnsideinfo.html

I love bookstores and so does my husband. When I was working on Matt's days off, he would sometimes come in to B&N, get a coffee and sit in the cafe reading for a few hours . . . After I left there we would go back as customers and still do occasionally (Matt's got this thing about it being like a library so we can't go there if our baby is going to cry . . . I suppose he is right, but I have a high tolerance for other people's kids so I don't think that way. ). 

I like online shopping too. I am constantly updating my amazon.com wish list just for the sake of categorizing all the books I want.

Edit: PS I've also purchased books at Library sales and garage sales, though at garage sales I generally find a lot of dime novels, bodice rippers, and general trash and not a lot else. Off the top of my head I can only remember three books I've bought at garage sales other than children's picture books: a very worn copy of _The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy_ which I read and then sent to my then boyfriend (now husband) in Iraq (it is probably still over there because I don't think he brought it back. Maybe a camel spider ate it); _The Hunt for Red October_ (I found two copies of this in one day at separate sales and bought both because I wanted to give one to my brother); and some random Hardy Boys mystery . . . _The Witch's Key_ maybe?


----------

